# Beim start vomX spring der X von Display:0 zu 1[SOLVED]

## _Poseidon_

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Notebook und ein Desktop PC! Auf beiden läuft Gentoo. Ich habe heute bei meinem Notebook ein

```
 emerge -avu world 
```

gemacht und vor 2 Tagen bei meinem Desktop! Anschließend auch ein 

```
etc-update
```

Seit diesem Zeitpunkt startet der X-Server bzw KDM nich mehr richtig d.h. er startet eigentlich fehlerfrei im Display:0! Ich sehe auch ca 1-2 Sekunden den Anmeldebildschirm und urplötzlich springt er (ohne das ich was drücke) ins Display:1 also in die erste Konsole?!

Wenn ich dann STRG + ALT + F7 drücke so komme ich zu Display:0 und es wird alles korrekt angezeigt und ich kann mich anmelden! Dies ist bei beiden PCs so...In den Logs beim Xorg.0.log und kdm.log stehen nur die "normalen" Fehler wie AIGLX Fehler(habe auch ne ATI Karte)!

Woran liegt das und wie bekomme ich das geändert??

Danke und Gruß

 SvenLast edited by _Poseidon_ on Tue May 15, 2007 10:34 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## _Poseidon_

hat keiner eine Idee   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## UTgamer

Hast du mal eine Standart 

```
/usr/kde/3.*/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
```

 probiert?

----------

## _Poseidon_

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Hast du mal eine Standart 
> 
> ```
> /usr/kde/3.*/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
> ```
> ...

 

Ne kann net sein....die kdmrc hab ich beim etc-update ausgelassen! Es muss was gewesen sein das was beim etc-update geupdatet wurde...nervt total

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

in der 

/etc/conf.d/xdm

von 

```
XSTATICVT="yes"
```

auf 

```
XSTATICVT="no"
```

wechseln.

Ma

----------

## _Poseidon_

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> in der 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/xdm
> ...

 

100000 Dank, das war das Problem!!!

----------

## Marlo

 *_Poseidon_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 100000 Dank, das war das Problem!!!

 

Bitte gern geschehen!

Aber nicht xdm ist das Problem, sondern das neue baselayout. Hierdurch wird xdm viel zu früh

gestartet. Wenn dieser kleine bug solved ist, wird man die obige Änderung wieder zurücksetzen

müssen/können.

Ma

----------

## nikaya

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> in der 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/xdm
> ...

 

So ein Update vom Baselayout ist immer wieder wie ein Ü-Ei.Man weiß vorher nie was anders/nicht funktioniert.Ist das denn irgendwo dokumentiert?

----------

## Marlo

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> ...Ist das denn irgendwo dokumentiert?...

 

Meinst du zu baselayout?

Ansonsten https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130916

Ma

----------

## nikaya

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*   ...Ist das denn irgendwo dokumentiert?... 
> 
> Meinst du zu baselayout?
> 
> 

 

Ja,baselayout allgemein.Der changelog ist ziemlich nichtssagend.

----------

